# Computer Password



## Kygal (Apr 12, 2006)

What do you do when your computer won't accept your password to let you access the computer


----------



## Klapton (Mar 9, 2008)

Kygal said:


> What do you do when your computer won't accept your password to let you access the computer


If your password was very simple (all letters, no numeric or special characters), there are tools you can find online to crack the password. If the password had a decent amount of complexity to it, most of those tools will not be adequate. That's why you should always use upper and lower case, number, and special characters (things like [email protected]#$%^&) in your passwords, because it makes it WAY harder to crack. It's POSSIBLE, of course, using massive Rainbow Tables and stuff, but it's not practical.

If it's a Windows Vista machine, it is possible to use the original Windows installation disk to create a new Administrator account, or worst case, wipe the machine and start over. If you can make the new Administrator account, you can get at the My Documents folders of the other accounts on the machine, and that way you can get your documents back.

To either create a new Administrator account, or wipe it and start over, put the Windows installation disk in the CD ROM, and restart the machine. You should get a menu of choices when it restarts.

If you don't have the installation disk, or if you can't figure out how to do these things with it, I recommend calling the company that made the machine. I had the same problem (a child reset the password, and we were not able to get in again), and had to call the company that made the machine. They mailed me the Windows Vista disk, and helped me make the new Adminstrator account.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

Or. . .you can boot into Linux and clear the password that way.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kygal said:


> What do you do when your computer won't accept your password to let you access the computer


It depends on which password you're referring to.

1) The system password for the CMOS setup.
2) The system password to start the machine (usually only on laptops).
3) The operating system (Windows or Linux) password for your user account.
4) The operating system (Windows or Linux) password for the administrative account.

Please give us a better idea of where you are having difficulty gaining access to and which operating system you are running.


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't know about the OP, but I have a computer at work that we don't have the admin password for. 

I'm thinking my options include a. reformatting the thing and b. continuing to think about it, c. whacking my forehead on solid objects and d. just letting it turn itself off every hour or so until forever.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

sage_morgan said:


> I don't know about the OP, but I have a computer at work that we don't have the admin password for.
> 
> I'm thinking my options include a. reformatting the thing and b. continuing to think about it, c. whacking my forehead on solid objects and d. just letting it turn itself off every hour or so until forever.


Google around for how to reset/bypass this. I've read it online before. Something about the registry and permissions and stuff, but I can't remember it all now. 

donsgal


----------



## sage_morgan (Dec 18, 2005)

all the sites i've ever gone to are merely about a user password. every one of them has depended on knowing the admin password. if that's wrong, please enlighten me


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Which version of Windows? XP Home? XP Pro? ???


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

Try this in google: Trinity Rescue Kit | CPR for your computer, If it a server using this to replace the SAM/ password may lead to a rebuild. 

RockXP might also help, Beware it is a tool that is flagged by most AV.


----------

